# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  2002 Dutch Grand Prix results

## malahat

2002 IFBB DUTCH GRAND PRIX: 3rd November 2002

Place Name 
1. Ronnie Coleman 
2. Chris Cormier 
3. Dexter Jackson 
4. Dennis James 
5. Claude Groulx 
6. Jaroslav Horvath 
7. Ed Van Amsterdam 
8. Tommi Thorvildsen 
9. Mike Sheridan 
10. Paco Bautista 
11. Alex Barros 
12. Alison Maria 
13. Giovanni Thompson 
14. Patrick Tuor 
15. Costantino Polesel 
16. Marc Ghijs 
17. Giurgi Nickolae 
18. Gianluca Catapano 

GMV will be doing a tape of this contest.

----------


## huge0503

Anyone have any pics from it???

----------

